# bus from Malaga Airport to Velez Malaga



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know if there's a direct bus service between Malaga Airport and Valez Malaga?
Bus company websites aren't very informative!
Thanks ...


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

It's my impression that buses from Malaga bus station go all over Spain--but you would need to catch the bus from the airport there first.Check on www.samar .es to see if anything does go straight through.Good Luck!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What about the train??? possibly quicker, easier and not as expensive as you might think????

Jo xxx


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to reply!

I don't think there is a train - I found a forum post (elsewhere, dated 2005) referring to plans to build a line from Malaga to Nerja (which would presumably go via Velez or Torre del Mar), but I can't find any info on it now, so assume it is still being planned / built.

We are moving to a rural property near Velez Malaga, and I'm trying to work out our various transport options.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

generate said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply!
> 
> I don't think there is a train - I found a forum post (elsewhere, dated 2005) referring to plans to build a line from Malaga to Nerja (which would presumably go via Velez or Torre del Mar), but I can't find any info on it now, so assume it is still being planned / built.
> 
> We are moving to a rural property near Velez Malaga, and I'm trying to work out our various transport options.


The new train station at Málaga airport is nearly finished, and very posh it is too!!!!! I'll see if I can find out what routes are running, cos the whole thing is near completion, even the new station at Málaga central has been finished now....!!??? Unlike the UK, things do seem to get done when they say they will - sometimes lol!!!??

jo xxx


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

generate said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if there's a direct bus service between Malaga Airport and Valez Malaga?
> Bus company websites aren't very informative!
> Thanks ...


You need to get a bus from the airport to Malaga bus station and from there to Velez Malaga. The bus from the airport runs every 10-15 mins and costs 2 euros. The bus from the station runs from lane 38 or 39. One of these (I can't remember which) runs direct to Nerja and the other to Velez Malaga. They both stop in Torre del Mar. The cost to Velez Malags is 2.60 euros.
Where exactly is your house?


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks again for the responses!

(Special thanks to Jo for taking the time, as I see from another thread you're busy preparing for your own move.)

I'm sure I'll have lots more questions as our moving day approaches ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

generate said:


> Thanks again for the responses!
> 
> (Special thanks to Jo for taking the time, as I see from another thread you're busy preparing for your own move.)
> 
> I'm sure I'll have lots more questions as our moving day approaches ...


Hey, you're behind the times, I'm busy unpacking again LOL. Change of circumstances!!!!!!!!!!!??? :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Jo xxxx


----------

